# New Fox Proframe Enduro MTB Helmet



## hulio (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on the new Fox Proframe Helmet?

It was in the 2017 Fox catalog and it showed up on a few websites, but then it got taken down.


----------



## MarioCha (Aug 31, 2016)

There are quite a few bike helmet brands here, try your luck .


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

More info on Fox's website. Looks promising, lightweight https://www.foxracing.com/store/product/PROFRAME-LIBRA-HELMET/_/A-product-19161..catalog10001.en__US.plist20002__plist20001.018?cc=018


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks interesting. It's the first one I've seen that might make me want to try something other than my Met Parachute, which I really like. Interested in trying out something with MIPS.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

I like that it has the magnetic buckle on the chin strap but from what I have seen and read it does not have an adjustable retention system so fit will be more like a traditional down hill helmet ie: no adjustment, it will fit your head shape or you are out of luck.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bhmax said:


> Looks interesting. It's the first one I've seen that might make me want to try something other than my Met Parachute, which I really like. Interested in trying out something with MIPS.


The MIPS perks my interest, but it's heavier than the Parachute and I'm not sure I like how open the front is.

I don't have problems with the Parachutes ventilation at all.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like a full face that can be worn full time, I really like this


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Does it meet the ASTM 1952 standard? I got the impression that Fox doesn't test for that standard after reading this review : http://enduro-mtb.com/en/first-ride-fox-proframe-helmet-how-good-is-the-new-ultralight-fullface/


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

AOK said:


> Does it meet the ASTM 1952 standard? I got the impression that Fox doesn't test for that standard after reading this review : First Ride: Fox Proframe Helmet ? How Good is the new, Ultralight Fullface? | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


Yes the specifically mention ASTM downhill standard in their video.

So it's basically Fox's version of a MET Parachute.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Yes the specifically mention ASTM downhill standard in their video.
> 
> So it's basically Fox's version of a MET Parachute.


Good to know. I didn't watch the video - just read some of the reviews.

I'm happy with my Parachute for now but it's nice to know there are alternatives out there.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Good lookin' helmet there. Nice alternative to a Parachute.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

I just got got this helmet yesterday and had to bedazzle it. I wear a hat size 7 1/4 and the medium fits great. I will be trying it out today with some nice steep climbing to see how it feels to breath with it on.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty nice looking helmut- Like how traditional the shape is vs. the alien look of the Met


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Could you take a photo of the inside of the helmet please. I have not been able to find one online.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

silvascape said:


> Could you take a photo of the inside of the helmet please. I have not been able to find one online.


Here you go.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

very cool helmet! I think the parachute may have it beat on ventilation, I personally dont know but think I will be getting the met parachute for easy trail riding. need to protect my 50 year old face.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

The thing I like about the MET that's not mentioned much is how well it channels the sweet off to the side and keeps it from running down your forehead into your eyes.

It just doesn't look like the Fox is going to do that as well


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like a nice helmet for warm days of shuttling or bike park riding. The cheek pads look a bit much for a day of pedaling though.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the photos. Looks like a great helmet IF it fits your head shape. It is missing a variable retention system like the Met has which means that it will fit more like a traditional Full face helmet which will probably knock it off the list for me as Fox full face helmets dont usually fit me well.Bummer


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

This is some serious ventilation!

I hope it will be the new trend in MTB full face helmets, most (all?) of them are pretty weak in that aspect.


----------



## TacDoc (Oct 3, 2014)

I got mine! Well, it's a lightweight, well ventilated, awesome looking full face helmet... what's not to like?!!

Still have not used it, but it has a very confortable fit. Got mine in medium and I wear a 7 1/8" baseball hat.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice looking bike and lid...
Curious though, why not where a proper full gravity helmet? what types of rides will you be doing that your existing full face did not work? True questions, not busting ball$.
Cheers



TacDoc said:


> I got mine! Well, it's a lightweight, well ventilated, awesome looking full face helmet... what's not to like?!!
> 
> Still have not used it, but it has a very confortable fit. Got mine in medium and I wear a 7 1/8" baseball hat.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

How many different size cheek pads does it come with? The rep dropped his sample off today while I was at the shop, medium fit good but really tight on the cheeks. He didn't have an answer as to what came with.


----------



## TacDoc (Oct 3, 2014)

robnow said:


> How many different size cheek pads does it come with? The rep dropped his sample off today while I was at the shop, medium fit good but really tight on the cheeks. He didn't have an answer as to what came with.


3 cheek pads included (small, medium & large). Medium cheek pads came installed in mine.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I posted this in the MET thread, if you're trying to decide between this and a MET, nice thing about the MET is that it has a traditional adjustment and doesn't rely on snug padding for fit.

I'm able to run the smaller cheek pads in my MET and still have good fit using the retention system.


----------



## freshturk (Aug 11, 2016)

The helmet fits great with optimization being in the form of different cheek and occipital pads, however for me I was unable to get a great fit with a sweatbuster installed or a halo headband on(everything just slid upwards when pulling the helmet on) I've gotten too used to not having sweat in my eyes to go back to that. I will be trying the lazer revolution FF once its released.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

freshturk said:


> The helmet fits great with optimization being in the form of different cheek and occipital pads, however for me I was unable to get a great fit with a sweatbuster installed or a halo headband on(everything just slid upwards when pulling the helmet on) I've gotten too used to not having sweat in my eyes to go back to that. I will be trying the lazer revolution FF once its released.


You should really try a MET, the sweat channel they have built in works great.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

freshturk said:


> The helmet fits great with optimization being in the form of different cheek and occipital pads, however for me I was unable to get a great fit with a sweatbuster installed or a halo headband on(everything just slid upwards when pulling the helmet on) I've gotten too used to not having sweat in my eyes to go back to that. I will be trying the lazer revolution FF once its released.


The MET parachute gel pad works well to channel sweat. As a bonus is it attached with Velcro across the inside front of the helmet. So it takes about 2 seconds to pull out the standard gel pad and replace it with a sweatbuster. I have been running my parachute with a sweatbuster for years now.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just reveived the helmet today - 57 cm headsize and Medium fits very well Fits much better than the MET and the Bell Super 3 R - both of them were too short for my longish head, the chinbars were placed much too high for me. Haven't ridden the Fox yet but the first impression is a good one. No retention system - it's closer to a traditional fullface than the 2 others I tried although the padding is thinner than on a normal fullface. Especially the front padding on the MIPS - system is too thin - will add some padding there to avoid cuts in case of a crash. All in all a very well-made helmet at first sight.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I brought this helmet mainly for trips to the alps, it is my first full face helmet, and Upton now I have been using my poc trabec helmet for all my riding including the alps.
It's about 27C outside with a little wind and full sun, was only a short ride of a total of two climbs with a total of 380meters and two downhills. 
The desvío of the airflow through the helmet works great, were times I could feel the air rushing over the top of my head and cooling it a lot better then my poc trabec, 
It was stable and comfortable, has lots of space around the ears, so I could hear very well.
Next week I will try with goggles rather then the usual glasses I wear.
But so far it gets a thumbs up for climbs in the sun.
I also found drinking ok once I had worked out where to pass the tube.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone know where to score a good deal on one of these helmets?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Anyone know where to score a good deal on one of these helmets?


Probably unlikely until next year model comes out with new colors, even more so if your size is the one of the popular sizes M/L (they usually sell out first). Hot commodity.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Suns_PSD said:


> Anyone know where to score a good deal on one of these helmets?


Best I have seen is Competitive Cyclist 20% off and decent selection.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Do I need a coupon code to get that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

TraxFactory said:


> Best I have seen is Competitive Cyclist 20% off and decent selection.


Thank you!


----------



## Markiel (Mar 26, 2015)

Rootsboy said:


> I brought this helmet mainly for trips to the alps, it is my first full face helmet, and Upton now I have been using my poc trabec helmet for all my riding including the alps.
> It's about 27C outside with a little wind and full sun, was only a short ride of a total of two climbs with a total of 380meters and two downhills.
> The desvío of the airflow through the helmet works great, were times I could feel the air rushing over the top of my head and cooling it a lot better then my poc trabec,
> It was stable and comfortable, has lots of space around the ears, so I could hear very well.
> ...


Any more thoughts on how comfortable this helmet is for climbs in hot weather? I'm in California and regularly ride in temps well into the 90's. Wondering if this is a viable option in those conditions? Any thoughts on how this compares to the MET or Bell Super 2/3R for climbing?


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Markiel said:


> Any more thoughts on how comfortable this helmet is for climbs in hot weather? I'm in California and regularly ride in temps well into the 90's. Wondering if this is a viable option in those conditions? Any thoughts on how this compares to the MET or Bell Super 2/3R for climbing?


I just recently purchased a Proframe. Compared to my previous Super2 it is much better for climbing as I found the chinbar sits further from my face and has better airflow. I live in Florida and heat and humidity make any full face pretty unbearable for all day riding and I primarily use it for traveling to Pisgah or Bailey bike park. Because of this I also just got a Giro Chronicle for day to day riding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh...one more benefit of the Proframe is that you can take a drink from a bottle or bite valve without taking off the helmet. This was an annoyance with the Super2.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Good info for sure as I just ordered the Proframe. However I'e never had an issue with my bite valve while using my Super2 which is always has the chin guard on.

Either way, very excited about the better air flow around the face and mouth. That's HUGE!


----------



## TacDoc (Oct 3, 2014)

I love mine!



In action... ouch!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Suns_PSD said:


> Thank you!


No problem. I grabbed one too, Libra B/W. Pretty excited about this helmet.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the same one TacDoc and love it as well. It is shockingly light and the air flow is fantastic. I could easily wear it as my everyday helmet and be okay.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Markiel said:


> Any more thoughts on how comfortable this helmet is for climbs in hot weather? I'm in California and regularly ride in temps well into the 90's. Wondering if this is a viable option in those conditions? Any thoughts on how this compares to the MET or Bell Super 2/3R for climbing?


I have been out another two times with the proframe. Once we were just doing van lifts and about 5 descents all in a temp of around 27/28C, I used my fox goggles for the first time that day, and all felt great, googles and helmet paired great, would not be sure about the climbs in the goggles though.
So that leads me onto the next trip. We in similar temperatures did a 32k ride with 871 meters of climbing, but this time I only had my shades on, the proframe felt great and as I said before it had much better airflow over the top of my head then my poc half-face, I can huff and puff on the climbs but I don't feel at all enclosed, not sure if it's just the amount of air that the chin guard let's through, or the space round the ears that give it that feeling.
Currently I am happy to wear as my to go helmet more then my poc, 
Sorry I can't compare with the other helmets as I have not tried. Some of my mates have the bell super and the giro with removable chin guards. 
To be honest would rather have a stronger lighter helmet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Finally took a ride with the Pro Frame today and am very impressed with this helmet so far. Although temps were low today, I can see this helmet's open flowy design working well in hot temps. The light weight makes it very comfortable as well.

I am also happy to say the Sweat Buster is a simple swap in. Thanks to Fox's smart venting design the air flows under the MIPS as well.

Definitely looking forward to putting this helmet to use and welcome the extra protection.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

My Fox is on backorder till early July. I guess the wait will make it even sweeter!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just got mine today (from Jenson). Blue/black XL. Fit is perfect! Swapped to the mid cheek pads. Fits like a glove.

Two of my friends have them. One crashed hard last weekend. Cracked the helmet the impact was so hard. Saved his melon. Basically clinched the deal for me to get one.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Rode with it today in near 90 deg heat. All I can say is the venting WORKS! I was impressed with how cool my head stayed. Warmest part was the goggles (Oakley MX goggle).


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonder how it compares to the met parachute for general trail riding?


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got one, but am wondering how it is fitting other people that have it. Everything feels good except I can push up on the back of the helmet until it's quite tilted down on my face. Seems like there's a fair amount of fore-aft movement even with the largest pads and a chin strap as tight as I could get it. Side to side feels fine and forehead snug. XL is usually my size. Thinking about ordering an L to try but gut feeling is the forehead will be too tight.

I wish this helmet had the adjustment system on the back.

If you have this helmet, do you have a lot of fore/aft movement?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

NotAnotherHill said:


> XL is usually my size. Thinking about ordering an L to try but gut feeling is the forehead will be too tight.
> 
> I wish this helmet had the adjustment system on the back.
> 
> If you have this helmet, do you have a lot of fore/aft movement?


I am usually a L-XL (~58cm) in helmets and the L ProFrame Fits well with the smallest pads. No f/a movement and really not tight feeling.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

NotAnotherHill said:


> I just got one, but am wondering how it is fitting other people that have it. Everything feels good except I can push up on the back of the helmet until it's quite tilted down on my face. Seems like there's a fair amount of fore-aft movement even with the largest pads and a chin strap as tight as I could get it. Side to side feels fine and forehead snug. XL is usually my size. Thinking about ordering an L to try but gut feeling is the forehead will be too tight.
> 
> I wish this helmet had the adjustment system on the back.
> 
> If you have this helmet, do you have a lot of fore/aft movement?


I would suggest a MET Parachute, has a fit system like a normal biking helmet.


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

Just to be clearer, the helmet is snug in all directions when I shake my head around (though the MIPS itself has purposeful play). It's just when I push hard up on the back or on the front, I am able to move it fairly far. From what I have read, this is not a good fit characteristic. If I crash, the helmet with its hard plastic MIPS system could slide down my forehead and do some solid damage.

Are there any other light helmets like this and the Met?

Edit: Looks like a couple other people have the same issue:
Fox Proframe helmet for DH? | Page 2 | Ridemonkey Forums
Fox Proframe helmet for DH? | Page 2 | Ridemonkey Forums


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got a large one to try on. It fits a lot better than the XL. Strange because my head size is 61cm and I usually go for the XL. The fox L is 58-61cm, XL is 61-64cm, so I'm right on the edge. 

It's still possible to rotate the helmet pretty far forward, but it takes a lot more effort than the XL. Both sizes required the thickest pads for the best fit. But I think I will still return both of these because both kind of cut off the circulation of my forehead. I guess I need to find a non-MIPS helmet.

If anyone is interested, the large weighed in at 833g and the extra large at 839g w/ the thickest pads. Have a hard time figuring out where they got 735g for the medium.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine fits well - slight f/a movement but nothing to worry about. But if yours doesn't fit - really try the MET Parachute. A friend of mine hast got it and loves it....


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

NotAnotherHill said:


> Have a hard time figuring out where they got 735g for the medium.


Mine is a medium and with standard pads comes in at 738g









Also been out in it over the last few days in temps of 34-36C.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

Rootsboy said:


> Mine is a medium and with standard pads comes in at 738g
> 
> Also been out in it over the last few days in temps of 34-36C.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange there is such a difference in weight between sizes L/XL and size M. I verified my scale with some weights and also tried a different scale. Same result. I know the large cheek pads only weigh like 30g total so I don't think there could be a huge difference due to pads.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

NotAnotherHill said:


> Strange there is such a difference in weight between sizes L/XL and size M.


It's possible they use the same shell on the L/XL, and a smaller shell on the M. You can measure the exterior dimensions of the helmets you have (if you still have them) to see if that is the case.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

NotAnotherHill said:


> If you have this helmet, do you have a lot of fore/aft movement?


Nope. I have an XL. Nice and snug both fore-aft and side to side. One of the most comfortable helmets I've ever had and it runs so cool with all the vents even on a 90F day.


----------



## Crazy_Nate (Jun 18, 2017)

Pretty interested in the Proframe - anyone want to chime in with some "long term" performance?

How are the pads holding up? Still fit well as they wear in? What about the magnetic chin enclosure?


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Any guesses on when these will restock? There is extremely limited inventory out there.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

FYI Fox told me they should be restocking these in the next month. It sounds like there will be some new color options, though helmet is the same (barely half a year old). They are also doing some massive demo tour, posted to foxracing.com

I was able to find a moth white/black/red size L at my LBS - he just started getting Fox and I didn't even know it. 

I tried this vs. the Switchblade and got a better fit here, and also liked the design and look better. I trust the non-removable chinbar more. Fox goes at their fit with more size choices rather than the adjustable retention system. I actually like this better - at 59 cm's, I was able to get a large Switchblade to fit by cranking the retention almost all the way down, but there was a lot of room in the shell which felt weird (M was too small). They do not make an XL so the L has a wide range. By contrast, Fox has L & XL, with smaller/tighter size ranges for each. The Large fit spot on despite my head being on the lower end of the size range. I like the fact they have more shell sizes to fit your head to the shell better, rather than relying on massive adjustment within a plastic internal harness system. Likely not an issue if you are more in the middle of a size range for Giro, but worth noting.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a serious crash 3 weeks ago - at least I can confirm that the Proframe protected my head and face really well. I injured my shoulder and realized just afterwords that the helmet was damaged as well - scratches on the outerouter shell, broken visor and damages on the inner shell - but no head or facial injury at all. Will buy another Proframe again - nötig cheap but definetely worth the price. Same story with the Raceface ambush knee protector-hard impact and no injury!


----------



## sohl (Jul 3, 2016)

Do fox have any crash warranty? 

I also have a proframe and are just curious.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

rushy41 said:


> I had a serious crash 3 weeks ago - at least I can confirm that the Proframe protected my head and face really well. I injured my shoulder and realized just afterwords that the helmet was damaged as well - scratches on the outerouter shell, broken visor and damages on the inner shell - but no head or facial injury at all. Will buy another Proframe again - nötig cheap but definetely worth the price. Same story with the Raceface ambush knee protector-hard impact and no injury!


How did you crash? I just bought the proframe helmet

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Crashed mine this weekend. Suffered mild concussion. I'd hate to think how much worse it could have been. Ordering another. This one is done obviously. Dent is not standard


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I have been running a MET Parachute for the past few years. That helmet was fantastic, but a crash meant it was time to for a new one. I couldn't get another Parachute, and luckily the Fox came out and was available.

I love the Fox, its frankly better than the MET.
- It's larger, but feels just as light on your head
- Check your sizing. You will likely need to go a size up.
- I think it actually vents better. You can feel the air coming in.
- It fits my goggles better. The MET always pushed them down too far on my head.
- It never interferes with my vision or breathing. Frankly I have no idea why you would need a removeable guard if you can have a helmet like this.
- I love the magnetic clasp system.
-


----------



## Jaysrubi (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone using a GoPro? What mount you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Jaysrubi said:


> Anyone using a GoPro? What mount you running?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also have this question. Side mount?

I just got mine a few weeks back, best helmet ever. Makes me Wish I had more excuses to wear full face

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I would guess you could mount one of this mini GoPros - forget the name - right under the visor.


PS - still very much loving my Proframe. I'm on my second because crashed and damaged the first one. But glad it had MIPS.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

BlackPenquinn said:


> I have been running a MET Parachute for the past few years. That helmet was fantastic, but a crash meant it was time to for a new one. I couldn't get another Parachute, and luckily the Fox came out and was available.
> 
> I love the Fox, its frankly better than the MET.
> - It's larger, but feels just as light on your head
> ...


Same for me, I've been riding a MET every ride for the past 3 years, and the Fox is a refinement past it. I'm wearing the same size and the fit is fine.

It's thicker, the MET fit is firmer, thinner pads and thinner foam. The Fox is overall a larger helmet.

They vent @ the same, I did remove the mesh in the MET chinbar, which was an improvement.

The weight is the same.

The magnetic clasp is soooo much more convienient than the MET's D ring. I can't say if it's as secure though.

You can't adjust the visor on the Fox, but it seems ok.

The Fox was comfy and worked straight out of the box, I had to mod a couple of things on the MET to improve it over time.


----------



## t-stoff (Jan 20, 2012)

Jaysrubi said:


> Anyone using a GoPro? What mount you running?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use underneath the visor using Sugru!

https://factoryjackson.com/2015/06/05/making-a-sugru-gopro-mount/

By the way, does any one know where to get customized stickers, vinyl? or a template?


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

First ride with my new Proframe today. I have owned two MET Parachutes and liked them both, but I already like the Fox better. 

For me the Fox is more comfortable and feels lighter on the head. I also feel like the Fox allows me to see much better - I never noticed the helmet in my vision at all where as I always felt the MET restricted my vision a bit. 

I can't say much about airflow since today was not that hot. I am guessing that the Fox will feel about the same as the MET on a hot day.

Fox magnetic clasp is WAY better than MET's D-rings.

The chin bar seems more out of the way on the Fox vs. MET. 

It is easier to drink from a water bottle with the Fox.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Keep on the lookout for Mitch Ropelato, at the EWS opening rounds, a certain prototype, super lightweight, maximum venting, full face....


----------



## t-stoff (Jan 20, 2012)

stiksandstones said:


> Keep on the lookout for Mitch Ropelato, at the EWS opening rounds, a certain prototype, super lightweight, maximum venting, full face....


I fail to see what does Mitch's helmet - yet to be released - helps or adds in a Fox Proframe thread. Release them, submit them to review and then we'll talk about "super lightweight, maximum venting, full face".


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

AOK said:


> For me the Fox is more comfortable and feels lighter on the head. I also feel like the Fox allows me to see much better - I never noticed the helmet in my vision at all


Exactly...I was actually surprised how great the vision was with the program.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

t-stoff said:


> I fail to see what does Mitch's helmet - yet to be released - helps or adds in a Fox Proframe thread. Release them, submit them to review and then we'll talk about "super lightweight, maximum venting, full face".


Fair enough, you put me in my place, i'd delete the post, but that won't help. See ya when it's released.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

This helmet is really amazing. Love everything about it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Subscribed. TLD helmets fit me well so I'm glad to hear there's going to be another option available soon. I'm really interesting in the Proframe, but Fox helmets don't seem to fit my head. 

I'm running the Bell Super 2R and Giro Remedy right now and I'm looking for something lighter.



stiksandstones said:


> Keep on the lookout for Mitch Ropelato, at the EWS opening rounds, a certain prototype, super lightweight, maximum venting, full face....


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

The "problem" with the Proframe was fit for me. I'm between a L and XL. Once I add any type of sweat retention device (Hallo or Sweat buster) I can bairly squeeze a L on. Headache tight. The XL is too big. Really love the design otherwise so I hope more companies move into this space. In the meantime, I'll stick with my Bell 2R.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

TraxFactory said:


> Finally took a ride with the Pro Frame today and am very impressed with this helmet so far. Although temps were low today, I can see this helmet's open flowy design working well in hot temps. The light weight makes it very comfortable as well.
> 
> I am also happy to say the Sweat Buster is a simple swap in. Thanks to Fox's smart venting design the air flows under the MIPS as well.
> 
> ...


Had two rides with my proframe and the fit is great - no pressure point. I'm thinking about using a Sweat Buster as it starts to warm up but my concern is that it looks like it is a lot thicker than the front pad it replaces. Does it change the way the proframe fits or take up much more space? The ventilation seems good - Both rides started in the mid 40's and finished in the mid 50's and my ears were cold but i'm in Phoenix and it will be 115 before I know it.


----------

